# Collet Carousel Creation



## lpeedin (Aug 16, 2015)

14 1" holes in a 7" x 1/4" 6061 aluminum disc - 10 holes on the outer ring & 4 in the inner ring. Carousel table is riding on a thrust bearing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is what I was using, but it just didn't seem to fit in. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Aug 17, 2015)

That's Nice! I am always interested in storage ideas.

I always worried about the moisture absorption into the wood leaving rust rings around tools if stored like your original holder.

Thanks for posting!
-brino


----------



## savarin (Aug 17, 2015)

I really like that carousel 



brino said:


> I always worried about the moisture absorption into the wood leaving rust rings around tools if stored like your original holder.



I made a pine box with a hinged lid for a series of whitworth taps and dies using a wood router to make the depressions for them.
I absolutely soaked it in oil to help stop our rusty weather. It worked but unfortunately a "friend" stole it and its contents.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks good , any problem with it tipping or falling? Nice paint job too. I'm thinking on how to make one for my mill but I want it tilted with a cover of some sort? Many years ago I made one for a mill at work , it worked well but not a turret style think I like the round turret , will make it easier to spin and find the one needed. Another project on the board now.


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 18, 2015)

No tipping or falling - the legs are the same diameter as the table & I used furniture feet to make sure it sits flat on the wood work bench. That's actually powder coated with one of the little home shop kits. My 90 yo mother still likes to do small sewing jobs so I'll probably have her make a cover out of denim cloth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barnett (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice !!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Very nice work.

 "Billy G'


----------

